# just found a box of 66 recorded betamax movies in the trash



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 8, 2011)

i was out having a average day, you know driving the streets just past 1am dumpster diving,  one of my many hobbies.
if i find something neat i keep it or hock it on ebay but this somewhat surprised me.
low and be hold i spotted a card board box in the dark looked like VHS tapes at a glance but when i got home i noticed it was something much harder to find.
a shit ton, counted 66 pre-recorded Betamax tapes.





honestly i wasn't sure these even still existed out in the wild, especially not in bulk like this till today.
honestly there is so good old stuff recorded here.
Dirty Dancing, The Breakfast Club, Sort Curcuit, Fast Times At Rigmont High, Animal House, Cheech & Chong Nice Dreams, just to name a few, over half of it was old recordings of Miami Vice, of course when my mom heard that (big fan of Don Johnson) she asked me if i was gonna buy a Beta max player(that's a no).
don't know weather to sell these form more with the movies on thenm or just as a bulk of blanks in lots of 22.
probably just gonna sell then in lots of 22, no one is a big enough Don Johnson fan to buy them just for Miami Vice(except my mother.)


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jul 8, 2011)

Dude, just sell them and get your mother the same thing on DVD or something. You can get a pretty penny from something as rare as this (unless youre a collector, in that case, just put them on a shelf somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2011)

well I guess first thing is too make sure they dont have a recording block tab on them, I know vhs tapes had them which would prevent a person from recording something over it again

if the above is fine I would sell them as blanks
if you try to put them up on ebay as movies, pretty sure it will get pulled due to piracy


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 8, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> well I guess first thing is too make sure they dont have a recording block tab on them, I know vhs tapes had them which would prevent a person from recording something over it again
> 
> if the above is fine I would sell them as blanks
> if you try to put them up on ebay as movies, pretty sure it will get pulled due to piracy


from what i've gather there is no such tab on them, even if there where you could just break it like you can on VHS tapes.
as for tha piracy thing....
lol yeah, i figured that much, i was really only joking about doing that.


----------

